# Machine knitting with slub yarn



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone done any machine knitting with slub yarn? I just acquired a couple of cones of it, and am not sure how to use it. What difference will it make in how I knit with it - cast on, tensions, all of that? Are there issues with it running through the machine? And are there nice easy patterns somewhere that would look great with this stuff?
I'm thinking scarves, maybe light summer tees?


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

I've used lightweight cotton rayon nylon slub yarns on my standard machine successfully, both single strand and paired with thinner plain yarns. I've used simple patterns, allowing the yarn texture to be the feature.

My only problem has been, even with careful swatching and preparation, one sweater I made still "grows"'with wearing. Another, using a different blend of slub and a nylon/acrylic second strand is much better behaved.

All I can suggest is making as large - and long - a swatch as you have spare yarn for, and see what gravity does to it.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I made a swatch with a thin rayon slub yarn, then made another doubled. Went through just fine, waiting to see if it grows having read that it could.
Sharron


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What is slab yarn, please?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> What is slub yarn, please?


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

It's yarn with some thick sections in it, as though it wasn't spun the same all through the length of it. I'll see if I can take a decent picture to post.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

OK here are a couple of pics....


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Depending on how how thick the main yarn and the slub is that is plyed with the yarn you shouldn't have any real problems with thinner yarns with slubs going through the standard machines. I use Ticaro flake cotton (very light slub) for many things, but it did stretch out on a top I made. Now when I make any clothing with all cotton slub yarn, I use a stabilizer thread/yarn in the 2nd feed. Once you swatch, dampen it, then hang it up for a couple of days with a bit of light weights to see if gravity did anything to your measurements.
Marge


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

I have just made a top with cotton slub yarn with no problems at all. I added a folded rib to the armhole edges and added the ribs afterwards and found it difficult to sew them to the top on the machine with the slub yarn so I used a contrast yarn.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice and suggestions! I decided to try an infinity scarf (long cowl) because if it grows, who cares? Something open and simple, like big loopy stockinette, for summer. I discovered that it doesn't like to go through the mast tension dial evenly, even on the loosest setting on my mid-gauge machine, so I placed it around the outside of the dial and helped tension it by hand. The knitting went fine, although it can be hard to "read" the knitting with all those lumps in it. 
Finally, I was going to graft the 2 ends together with kitchener stitch - mistake! - this stuff is impossible to sew with. So it went back on the machine for seaming. 
All in all, a good experiment I think, and lots learned!
(Next time I'll try running a 2nd thread along with it as a stabilizer, as some have suggested.)


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Lovely first experiment! Inspiring.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

MegsyStylish said:


> Lovely first experiment! Inspiring.


Thank you, you are very kind.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

your scarf turned out great! I love the texture that the yarn gave it! I used a similar yarn for a long vest that I made for my sister....and it hasn't grown but I do not know the fiber as it was unmarked.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry that is so huge! how can I make it smaller?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Your scarf is lovely. I have used this type of yarn a lot when weaving using a very fine yarn for the actual knitting. It doesn't matter what weaving pattern you use because the slubs hide the pattern anyway.


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

When the yarn I am using won't kitchner, or otherwise seam, i go in search of matching embroidery floss and it makes a great, invisible join. Edited for clarity.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> sorry that is so huge! how can I make it smaller?


That's OK. We can see it better. Also, that vest is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

That IS a lovely vest! Also I like your idea about using embroidery floss to seam with. 
Weaving with this stuff is a great idea! I must give it a try


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I also made a long vest (probably the same one!) and the only problem I had (besides running out of yarn) was that it was a bit harder to cast off. It looks great.


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information had several cones of yarn given to me didn't dare try it.


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information had several cones of yarn given to me didn't dare try it.


----------

